# Bester Horror- Zombie- oder Slasher-Film, den Ihr je gesehen habt?



## Muli (16 Aug. 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin grade dabei ein paar Horrorfilme herauszusuchen.
Meine Freundin gruselt sich verdammt gerne und ich würde gerne mal von Euch erfahren, welche Horrorfilme Ihr gesehen habt und welche Euch extrem gut gefallen haben!

Das Entstehungsjahr spielt dabei keine Rolle!

Meine Tops:
*Orphan - Das Waisenkind
Dawn of the Dead - Zack Snyder Remake
30 Days of Night
Drag me to Hell
28 Days / Weeks later
Der Exorzist
Eden Lake
Event Horizon
Identität
Paranormal Activity
The Ring
REC
Sieben*


Wie Ihr seht, dürfen auch gerne düstere Thriller dabei sein!

Freue mich schon auf Eure Anregungen!


----------



## Karrel (16 Aug. 2010)

also mein absoluter favourit ist auf jedenfall Der Exorzist! und nach dem kommt erstmal ne ganze weile nix!
was auch noch sehr schön ist ist die gesamte Chucky- Reihe, weil ich diese Puppe total gruselig finde! 
Und dann wär da natürlich Braindead noch zu nennen, zwar nicht so gruselig aber auf jeden fall voll psychopathisch.
Und dann weiß ich nciht ob Resident Evil so ganz zum Thema passt aber die sind natürlich a alle total klasse.


----------



## Muli (16 Aug. 2010)

Das stimmt, die Resident Evil Filme sind auch ganz unterhaltsam, mal abgesehen vom schrottigen 2ten Teil.

Aber in Kürze erscheint ja der vierte Teil in 3D und hier hat auch wieder Paul Anderson auf Regiestuhl Platz genommen, der bereits mit dem ersten Teil und auch Filmen wie Alien vs. Predator und Death Race sein Talent beweisen konnte :thumbup:

Mal sehen wie der wird!

Mir fällt natürlich noch ein (auch wenn es sich um einen wilden Genre-Mix handelt): *From Dusk till Dawn*


----------



## amon amarth (16 Aug. 2010)

28 days / weeks later : gehen ab...

Texas Chainsaw Massacre : original & mit Frau Biel sind auch gut, wobei es beim original dutzende verschiedene Schnittversionen gibt, aber da helfen die einschlägig bekannten Seiten weiter.

Mulholland Drive : subtil & stellenweise arg verstörend.

wenn mir noch ein paar einfallen... melde ich mich


----------



## amon amarth (16 Aug. 2010)

zum beispiel jetzt. The Descent ist auch gut...


----------



## Muli (16 Aug. 2010)

Japp ... the Descent 1 + 2 sind mir auch wohl bekannt - solide Unterhaltung 

Welcher mir auch noch sehr gut gefiel, obwohl ich die Spielevorlage nun so garnicht kenne:
*Silent Hill*

Hier soll auch in Kürze ein zweiter Teil entstehen!


----------



## amon amarth (16 Aug. 2010)

hab ich ja ganz vergessen... Silent Hill ist schon ne harte nuss... hab hier auf CB schonmal geschrieben, das ich es nicht verstehen kann, das der ne FSK 16 bekommen hat...


----------



## Muli (16 Aug. 2010)

Und die eine oder andere Perle von Alexandre Aja hab ich ja auch ganz vergessen 

*High Tension* - ist ein ziemlicher Hammer
*The Hills have Eyes* - das Remake (Original ist mir leider nicht bekannt) - der zweite Teil geht auch noch!

Der gute Mann bringt in Kürze auch Piranhas in 3D in die Kinos ... könnte interessant sein!


----------



## amon amarth (18 Aug. 2010)

wo es mich ganz gewaltig gruselt: alte heile welt "heimat-filme" aus den 50ern... was für ein horror!!!

nur späßcken


----------



## Lexx (20 Aug. 2010)

Meine Favouriten sind:

*The Hills have Remake Remake*
*Haus der 1000 Leichen und die Fortszetzung "The Devils Rejects" *
*High Tension*
*Severance - Ein blutiger Betriebsausflug*
*Texas Chainsaw Massacre - The Beginning*
*Black Sheep*


----------



## Muli (23 Aug. 2010)

Da sind paar schöne Dinger bei!

Und stimmt, *TDR* und *Severance* sind wirklich klasse!

*Black Sheep* habe ich auch in meinem DVD Regal, fand ihn aber irgendwie zu hahnebüchen und auch zu trashig 

Aber in diesem Zuge kann ich den Film *Monster Man* noch empfehlen 
Der macht echt Spaß!!!


----------



## Rumpelmucke (23 Aug. 2010)

Tatjana Gsell bei livestrip.com


----------



## amon amarth (23 Aug. 2010)

(Rec). und (Rec).2 sind auch nicht übel... spanische Zombie- movies.

und DEATHWATCH ist klasse ! spielt auch andy serkis mit (Gollum). mal zum reinschnuppern: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-180817435265117910#


----------



## Punisher (25 Aug. 2010)

Ich mag SAW


----------



## Muli (26 Aug. 2010)

Ja, das stimmt - die Saw Filme sind auch alle gut, wobei der erste ja noch revolutionär war 

Mittlerweile finde ich die Geschichte ein wenig zu verstrickt ...


----------



## 666-Romancer (30 Aug. 2010)

Was ist denn mit den alten Zombiefilmen?
Was die Masken angeht liegt Fulci doch ganz vorne.
Die Filme selbst unterhalten noch ganz nett,sind aber halt aus einem anderen Jahrzehnt.


----------



## paspartout (2 Sep. 2010)

Muli schrieb:


> Das stimmt, die Resident Evil Filme sind auch ganz unterhaltsam, mal abgesehen vom schrottigen 2ten Teil.



Na,gegen den 3. Teil ( RE : Extinction ) war Teil 2 ja wohl Gold wert.

Mein persönlicher Fav bei Horrorstreifen neueren Datums ist ganz klar "Sleepy Hollow" mit einem ( wie immer ) brillanten Johnny Depp in der Hauptrolle.
( Ganz zu schweigen von Christopher Walken als "Der Hesse".DER Traum aller Schwiegermütter  )

Im Allgemeinen stehe ich jedoch eher auf klassische Gruselfilme wie z.B. "Das Schloß des Schreckens" mit Deborah Kerr.
Und natürlich auf die berühmten Hammerfilm-Productions der 50er und 60er Jahre.


----------



## Flaming Sword (5 Sep. 2010)

*2001 Maniacs* 2005
*Das Ding aus einer anderen Welt* 1982
*P2 - Schreie im Parkhaus* 2007
*Ruins* 2008
*Turistas* 2006
*Alien* 1979


----------



## maacccc (5 Sep. 2010)

Hellraiser 1 bis 7 Saw 1 bis 6 Resident Evil 1 bis 3 die sind einfach Super


----------



## solefun (5 Sep. 2010)

Roland Koch - der Film.


----------



## Mandalorianer (5 Sep. 2010)

*Hellraiser
Tanz der Teufel 
Zombies im Kaufhaus Extremly Uncut
Severance 
**Texas Chainsaw Massacre*


----------



## milfhunter257 (5 Sep. 2010)

rec 1 und 2 fand ich lässig


----------



## Delos135 (5 Sep. 2010)

Peter Jackson´s Braindead.Die alten Filme von Romero & Fulci.Sam Raimis Tanz der Teufel-Triologie.das sind so meine Favoriten


----------



## mark lutz (22 Sep. 2010)

Saw finde ich auch klasse


----------



## Hoschi (18 Nov. 2010)

Dead Snow


----------



## Muli (18 Nov. 2010)

Hehe ... Dead Snow habe ich auch schon auf meiner Wunschliste, aber noch nicht angeschafft.

Hab auch viel gutes gehört, auch wenn die Story wohl bissl Hahnebüchen ist - aber vielleicht ist er deshalb auch gut 

Werde ich bei Zeiten mal anschaffen, wenn ich wieder liquide bin 


Danke für die Bestätigung meines Tipps!


----------



## 666-Romancer (22 Nov. 2010)

Einer der blutigsten ist wohl Braindead.
Und durch die Slapstickeinlagen kann man den durchaus auch mit einer Frau zusammen gucken.


----------



## Muli (23 Nov. 2010)

Jau... Braindead oder auch Dead Alive habe ich mir letztens auch mal uncut angesehen. Der war mir aber teilweise wirklich schon zuuuuuu schräg 

Wahrscheinlich hat er deshalb mittlerweile das Siegel "Kult" erhalten!


----------



## fighterblue (11 Feb. 2013)

bester horror finde ich saw auch wenn er schon als standart gillt


----------



## Jayoc (13 Feb. 2013)

Jason in FREITAG DER 13. :top:


----------



## att (4 Apr. 2013)

definitiv braindead, aber auch jackson´s bad taste ist genauso schlecht=gut ^^


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Apr. 2013)

Texas Chainsaw Massacre (Original)
Tanz der Teufel 1-3
Hellraiser 1-3
Saw (definitiv nur Teil 1, der Rest ist Schrott)
Bad Taste
Braindead
Suspiria
Die Fliege (Remake mit Jeff Goldblum)
The Toxic Avenger
Re-Animator
Rabid Grannies
Halloween (Original)
Final Destination 1+2
Nightmare on Elm Street 1 (und mit Abstrichen ein paar andere Teile)
Dawn of the Dead & Day of the Dead (hier wohl eher bekannt als Zombie + Zombies im Kaufhaus)
Alien 1+2

und so weiter und so fort​


----------



## AnotherName (29 Juni 2013)

The Descent
The Grudge 1 - 2
Poltergeist


----------



## Akrueger100 (29 Juni 2013)

Texas Kettensägen Massaker (Orginal)


----------



## UTux (29 Juni 2013)

Silent Hill 1 & 2 (wobei ich den zweiten Teil besser fand).
Tanz der Teufel 1 & 2 (die Neuauflage Evil Dead nicht zu vergessen).

Was Resident Evil angeht, so wahren die Kinofilme ein schlechter Scherz.
Die Animefilme: Resident Evil - Degeneration und Resident Evil - Damnation wahren um Längen besser.


----------



## patrick86 (11 Juli 2013)

high tension..is mein fav..


----------



## kingxing (17 Juli 2013)

ich kann

*Dead and breakfast
Behind the mask*

zu den genannten empfehlen!


----------



## r0ck3tm4n (28 Juli 2013)

Bad Taste


Als Serie finde ich "The walking dead" recht gut.


----------



## Planschi (8 Aug. 2013)

Wolf Creek
Flashback - Mörderische Ferien
Inside


----------



## j123456789 (13 Aug. 2013)

the collector


----------



## Devilfish (3 Sep. 2013)

Wrong Turn 1 und 2
Vielleicht nicht gerade die beste Umsetzung, aber auf jeden Fall verdammt lustig ^^


----------



## Orthus (17 Sep. 2013)

Wrong Turn...och Mann Leute. ^^ 

Da sind zwar bisher einige gute Filme genannt worden, aber was ist mit den wirklich guten Gruselfilmen der neueren Generation?

Insidious, Sinister, Conjuring...wahrer Horror.


----------



## Florida Rolf (15 Juni 2014)

Suspiria, Deep Red, A Tale Of Two Sisters, Haute Tension, The Exorcist


----------



## zool (15 Juni 2014)

Scream Trilogie, Evil Dead (neue Fassung), VHS


----------



## Sabin (3 Aug. 2014)

Ich weiß gar nicht ob das hier rein past aber ich find Final Destination geil, wird mal wieder Zeit für eine Fortsetzung. Saw gefällt mir auch, Wrong Turn (vor allem der erste war auch gut).


----------



## Soraya C (8 Aug. 2014)

Also Evil Dead natürlich! Kult und so, wobei die neue Verfilmung zwar nicht kultig ist, aber dafür eigentlich ganz gut...


----------



## xoxoxosteph (12 Aug. 2014)

Resident Evil, Scream, Texas Chainsaw Massacre,Nightmare on Elm Street, Halloween, The Descent


----------



## wishborn (29 Aug. 2014)

Ohne Diskusion×
Ein Zombie hing am Glockenseil . 
Grossangriff der Zombies. 
Zombies unter Kanibalen.............
:thumbup:


----------



## lucksuck (30 Aug. 2014)

Ganz klar: Braindead..


----------



## naomianal (5 Okt. 2014)

shutter , son asitischer film der lief letztens im fernsehen


----------



## naomianal (5 Okt. 2014)

und im kino hat mich insidious 2 letztens richtig gekriegt


----------



## pelican66 (14 Feb. 2015)

Hellbound - Hellraiser 2


----------



## sakima (23 Feb. 2015)

Behind the Mask


----------



## Schmiddeyyy (2 Aug. 2015)

REC 1 ist der absolut beste !!


----------



## hackel (29 Apr. 2016)

Brain Dead und Bad Taste (sind aber eher zum Lachen bei den übertriebenen Splatter-Szenen)


----------



## hackel (29 Apr. 2016)

"Dead Snow" vergessen :thumbup:


----------



## moritz89 (14 Juli 2016)

Hab bis jetzt immer Walking Dead geschaut aber die neue Staffel find ich leider nicht emhr so gut. Danke für die vielen Tipps hier, porbiere mal ein bisschen was davon aus!


----------



## unuisa (12 Aug. 2016)

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## Ordell Robbie (11 Sep. 2016)

ich mag mehr die älteren filme, diese stop-motion effekt technik war schon cool.
tanz der teufel, hellraiser und alle freitag der 13te, appropo, wer freitag der 13te mag, sollte sich mal unbedingt "The Burning" geben, das war der pionierfilm. 

ansonsten finde "Itchi The Killer" sehr lustig.


----------



## shahia (8 Dez. 2016)

The Walking Dead


----------



## golizz89 (11 Feb. 2017)

Meine Lieblings-Horrorfilme sind Rob Zombie's Halloween 1 und 2 (Kinoversionen). Dass es bessere gibt will ich gar nicht abstreiten, jedoch habe ich mit diesen Filmen immer wieder aufs Neue Spaß!


----------



## eripsaaspire (24 Apr. 2017)

The Shining


----------



## Kira052011 (30 Sep. 2017)

Texas Chainsaw Massacre. Toller Film!


----------



## eddiethebeast (15 Mai 2018)

Dawn of the Dead Remake, Halloween (1978), Texas Chainsaw Massacre Remake


----------



## axdx (11 Jan. 2019)

Friday the 13th: The Final Chapter


----------



## xtothez123 (21 März 2019)

Also "Get Out" ist sicherlich einer der besten der letzten Jahre


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (21 März 2019)

Kenn mich mit solchen Filmen gar nicht aus; hab zufälligerweise gerade "Adam Chaplin" gesehen, in dem das Blut kübelweise ausgeschüttet wurde. Aber eher lustig als schrecklich!


----------



## s0meguy (3 Juni 2019)

Alien, 'Es' (erster, alter Film) und Event Horizon sind meine Lieblings-Horrorfilme.


----------



## Linalover69 (5 Aug. 2019)

28 Days later.


----------



## samoah (4 Apr. 2021)

kenne da nur trash


----------



## peterschmidt (11 Apr. 2021)

ganz guter film !

ch mag horror filme

Halloween 1 ist mein lieblingsfilm

Halloween 2 ist auch ganz in ordnung

Halloween 3 ist super film

aber generell horror filme sind super


----------



## bartmann (22 Mai 2021)

Army Of The Dead - Brandneu auf Netflix.


----------



## zrrtter443 (14 Juni 2021)

Für mich die Klassiker !

Freitag der 13. alle

Tanz der Teufel uncut

Muttertag

Nightmare auch alle

and so on


----------



## proton48 (29 Sep. 2021)

Its got to be Scream


----------



## Chronic (6 Okt. 2021)

Ist jetzt vlt. nicht der beste, doch war resident evil mein erster Zombiefilm und daher bleibt er für mich immer unter den Top Zombiefilmen.


----------



## SixStringCowgirl (16 Jan. 2022)

I like World War Z. :thumbup:


----------



## rocco.loco (17 Jan. 2022)

Dawn of the Dead (1978)


----------



## raw420 (28 Juni 2022)

Ich find Filme von *Olaf Ittenbach* gut außerdem...

- a Serbian Film
- Silent Hill
- Guinea Pig / Flowers of Flesh and Blood (Snuff-Film)
- Gesichter des Todes
- Nackt und zerfleischt (Snuff-Film 1980)


----------



## der4te (31 Okt. 2022)

Ich mag vor allem die Filme, die eine Mischung aus Horror und Krimi sind 

In 3 Tagen bist du tot Teil 1
The Ring 
The Call (von den beiden unbedingt die japanischen Erstverfilmungen und nicht die grottigen Hollywood-Remakes)
The Haunting (von 1963)
Shining


----------

